# A List Of UK Fertility Clinics



## Wobbles

*Avon* 

Tower House 

University of Bristol, https://www.bris.ac.uk/Depts/ObsGyn/

Centre for Reproductive Medicine University of Bristol IVF Service 
at the BUPA Hospital, https://www.repromed.co.uk/

Southmead General Hospital Dept of Infertility

Bath Assisted Conception Clinic

*Berkshire*

Berkshire Fertility Centre BUPA Dunedin Fertility Unit

*Buckinghamshire*

BMI Chiltern Hospital Fertility Services

*Cambridgeshire* 

Rosie Maternity Hospital

Bourn Hall Clinic https://www.bourn-hall-clinic.co.uk/

*Cleveland*

Hartlepool General Hospital, The Cameron Unit 

South Cleveland Hospital, The Infertility Unit

Cleveland Fertility Centre

*Derbyshire*

Derby City General Hospital

*Devon* 

Exeter Fertility Clinic

The Nuffield Hospital, Plymouth

*Dorset*

The Winterbourne Hospital https://www.amicus.co.uk/hospitals/winterbourne/winterbourne.html

*Durham*

Bishop Auckland General Hospital

*East Sussex*

The Esperance Hospital Assisted Conception Unit https://www.ein.org/www.sussex-fertility.co.uk

*Essex*

The BUPA Roding Hospital

Holly House Fertility & IVF Unit https://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/andyglew/

*Greater Manchester*

Manchester Fertility Services

*South Manchester*

South Manchester NHS Trust Reproductive Medicine Unit 

Salford Royal IVF and Fertility Centre

St Mary. s Hospital, Regional IVF & DI Unit

Billinge Hospital Infertility Services

*Hampshire*

BUPA Chalybeate /Wessex Fertility Services

North Hampshire Fertility Centre

The Hampshire Clinic

*Hertfordshire*

Watford General Hospital 45

*Humberside*

Hull IVF Unit

*Kent*

Maidstone Hospital

BMI Chelsfield Park Hospital

Queen Mary. s Hospital Fertility Unit

BMI The Chaucer Hospital

*Leicestershire*

Leicester Royal Infirmary Assisted Conception Unit

Middle England Fertility Centre

*London*

The Diana, Princess of Wales Centre for Reproductive Medicine https://www.powc.org/

The Lister Hospital Assisted Conception Unit

The Churchill Clinic

University College Hospital Assisted Conception Unit https://www.uclh.org/uch/

West Middlesex University Hospital, Department of Gynaecology

The Bridge Centre https://www.thebridgecentre.co.uk/

North East London Fertility Services https://www.nelfs.co.uk/

The London Fertility Centre https://www.lgfc.co.uk/

The Portland Hospital Fertility Unit

The Cromwell IVF and Fertility Unit https://www.cromwell_hospital.co.uk/

Wolfson Family Clinic

Newham General Hospital Assisted Conception Unit

Royal Hospital. s Trust Fertility Centre

Guy. s & St Thomas. Assisted Conception Unit https://www.umds.ac.uk/

London Women. s Clinic/Hallam Medical Centre https://www.lwclwcclinic.co.uk/

Kings College Hospital Assisted Conception Unit

London Female & Male Fertility Centre

Homerton Hospital Assisted Reproduction and Gynaecology Centre

Chelsea & Westminster Hospital Assisted Conception Unit

Seymour Clinic,

St Mary. s Hospital 

Reproduction Medicine Unit UCH-Obstetric HospitalMulticare International

*Merseyside*

Liverpool Women. s Hospital Reproductive Medicine Unit

Fazakerley Hospital Assisted Conception Unit

Wirral Fertility Centre

*Northern Ireland*

Northern Irelands Queens University of Belfast https://www.qub.ac.uk/cm/og/html/staff.html

Department of Obstetrics and Gynaecology https://www.qub.ac.uk/cm/og/html/staff.html

Royal Maternity Hospital, Belfast https://www.royalhospitals.ac.uk/Clinical/og&n.htm

*Norfolk*

BUPA Hospital Norwich Fertility Centre

*Northamptonshire*

Northamptonshire Fertility Service

*Nottinghamshire* 

CARE- Centres for Assisted Reproduction https://www.ein.org/care/index.htm

Nurture https://www.nurture.nottingham.ac.uk/obgyn/NURTURE/index.html

Nottingham City Hospital Fertility Services

Queens Medical Centre Fertility Clinic

*Oxfordshire*

Oxford Fertility Unit

Scotland

*(Grampian)*

University of Aberdeen

*(Lothian)*

Edinburgh Assisted Conception Unit https://www.edinburghivf.org/

Western General Hospital Infertility Clinic

*(Orkney)*

Balfour Hospital

*(Strathclyde)*

BMI Ross Hall Hospital

Glasgow Royal Infirmary Assisted Conception Services

Monklands & Belshill NHS Trust

Glasgow Nuffield Hospital,

*(Tayside)*

Ninewells Hospital Unit of Reproductive Medicine

*Shropshire*

Shropshire & Mid-Wales Fertility Centre

*Staffordshire*

North Staffordshire Hospital Fertility Centre

*Surrey*

The Woking Nuffield Hospital Assisted Conception Services

Shirley Oaks Hospital Fertility Treatment Centre

*Tyne & Wear*

Royal Victoria Infirmary Centre for Reproductive Medicine

The Washington Hospital Cromwell IVF & Fertility Centre

Sunderland Royal Hospital Cromwell IVF & Fertility Unit

Queen Elizabeth Hospital

*Wales*

(S. Glamorgan)

University Hospital of Wales Fertility Unit

BUPA Hospital, Cardiff

(W. Glamorgan)

Neath General Hospital Sub Fertility Clinic

Singleton Hospital Cromwell IVF & Fertility Centre

*West Midlands*

Midland Fertility Services https://www.midlandfertility.com/

Walsgrave Hospital Assisted Conception Unit

BMI Priory Hospital

Birmingham Women. s Hospital Assisted Conception Unit

New Cross Hospital

*Yorkshire* 

*(South)*

Jessop Hospital for Women https://www.shef.ac.uk/uni/academic/N-Q/ogjhw/

Sheffield Fertility Centre

*(West)*

Leeds General Infirmary Assisted Conception Unit

St James. s Hospital Assisted Conception Unit


----------



## Helen

Thought I'd add this on the end

https://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/

This is the HFEA website with these clinics and their results on.


----------



## Mynxie

In Durham, University Hospital Of North Durham has a fertility clinic too

and RVI in Newcastle the fertility clinic is at the centre for life now, still part of RVI though, but about 2 miles away lol


----------



## Mynxie

https://www.nfc-life.com/ - for centre for life in newcastle


----------



## Mickie31

https://www.carefertilityweb.co.uk/
https://www.manchesterfertility.com/
https://www.surrogacy.org.uk/ClinicList.htm


----------



## NeyNey

Thank you girls - what a good idea.


----------



## ashrxxx

This is the website for Ninewells ACU in Dundee (Tayside)

https://www.acudundee.co.uk/


----------



## maz

Another one for Northern Ireland :

www.originfertilitycare.com based in Belfast


----------



## butterflies

Can i reccomend Spencer wing in Kent (margate)???? They've been fab so far with us!!!


----------

